# Any WIX users?



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

Was wondering if there are any other forum members using WIX as their e-commerce platform.

I have been toying with an idea on how to sell gift vouchers ... a necessary work-around given that there seems to be no ready-made apps/plugins available! Basically it would involve unique, single-use discount codes.

Would like to hear from anyone who has cracked this nut. Google hasn't turned up anything useful thus far.

(Actually, if you've moved from WIX to something better (for e-commerce), I would also be interested in hearing how that went too)

Thanks


----------

